# Showoff your awesome tanks!



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought it would be nice to see how everyone's tanks are looking.

Here is my completely overstock 150 gallon tank: (anyone is pittsburgh area please feel free to pm me about getting stuff!)

3 Blue damsels
1 clarkii clown
1 false perc
1 maroon clown
1 gobby
1 naso tang
1 yellow tang
1 hippo tang
1 kole tang
1 coral beauty
1 purple lobster
3 lightfoots
assorted softies/hammerhead/torches/frogspawn


----------



## ckeiling (May 27, 2011)

My tank is pretty new yet, but here is what I have so far:


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> I thought it would be nice to see how everyone's tanks are looking.
> 
> Here is my completely overstock 150 gallon tank: (anyone is pittsburgh area please feel free to pm me about getting stuff!)
> 
> ...


Looking good my friend!!!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

ckeiling said:


> My tank is pretty new yet, but here is what I have so far:


Nice tank... Just a word of advice catch that brittle star and get it out of your display tank. A lot of pet stores will sell them because they are good scavengers, but the thing they won't tell you is they are apex predators. And you will start having fish come up missing. May not be happening yet may not be a Month from now, but mark my words it will happen. And keep a eye on puffer that's not a puffer at all it's a filefish and filefish are generally not reef safe.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

ckeiling said:


> My tank is pretty new yet, but here is what I have so far:


very nice looking  your doing great!


----------

